# Remember these magazines?



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't have a picture; can't even remember the titles. But in the late 50s - early 60s my older brother used to have a stack of magazines in his room ....I'd sneak and read them in the summer when he was at work and Mom was out.  They had racy illustrations and stories about (for example) a trucker stopping at a diner and curvy woman sitting alone in a booth, or a woman with a flat tire being assisted by a handsome stranger.  You know the drill......  Limited storyline.....lots of passion.

Now those seems so tame!

Seems the magazines were "True Confidential" or some such thing. They weren't novels, they were regular sized magazines.

Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 29, 2017)

I recall the magazines.  I read them at the barber shop because I wouldn't have dared bring one home.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men’s_adventure

I did some ebay searches with good results.  They show more than your search terms.  A search under _True _magazine will bring up _True Confidential _and more.  A search under _Stag _magazine will bring up that one and related. _Confidential _magazine search brings up still more, but they aren't what you describe.

Here are a series of books you should like.

http://www.stagmags.com/

https://www.amazon.com/History-Mens...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=3822829765

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=men%27s+magazines+fifties&t=hw&ia=products


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2017)

I think there was a mag called "True Story".  There was definitely one called "True Confidential".  

There was "Confessions Illustrated" which was advertised as "adult romances".


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks BigHorn.  (I'm female btw) 
The ones I'm thinking of didn't have pics on the covers IIRC, and they were a bit more tame than the ones you cite.  However, I remember waiting for my uncle at the barbershop and I saw guys reading "Stag", etc.

The Hugh Hefner thread got me to thinking about them, FWIW.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

Looking back, those magazines seem pathetic, almost comical.   Reading them no doubt destroyed a lot of [my] brain cells.

Here's some


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2017)

tnthomas, yeah they're funny!

But the stories had me mesmerized.  I'm still wracking my brain trying to think of titles of those magazines. There was a lot of printed text, and much less color than the ones in the above samples.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> tnthomas, yeah they're funny!
> 
> But the stories had me mesmerized.  I'm still wracking my brain trying to think of titles of those magazines. There was a lot of printed text, and much less color than the ones in the above samples.



There was printed text?    I noticed the pictures....


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2017)

Kinda like this one:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2017)

Some of the cover _art_ on those old pulp magazine covers has become quite collectible.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 30, 2017)

Um. I don't remember those, but I do remember movie magazines such as Photoplay. I don't remember which magazine it was, but one had a cartoon-like character called the Watchbird that encouraged good behavior..."This is a Watchbird watching you..." When I was little I couldn't wait to visit my grandmother to read all her ladies' magazines..Collier's, Good Housekeeping, Ladies' Home Journal, McCall's (I loved the paper dolls!).

I always wanted to read the articles and look at the pictures of whatever was the newest decorating idea and read the recipes. My mother was definitely not the housewifey sort and said I was born 50 years too late. Yup. That was and still is me.


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 30, 2017)

People read much more before the unfortunate invention of radio—and then, the real horror, television.    A hundred years ago there were more newspapers, both daily and weekly, along with weekly and monthly magazines.  Movies became popular, but it was the talkies that really damaged reading time.  People could sometimes attend a different movie everyday.

Has anyone here besides me read any of the prewar pulps or the older dime novels?  Many adults today would have trouble with the vocabulary.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> People read much more before the unfortunate invention of radio—and then, the real horror, television.    A hundred years ago there were more newspapers, both daily and weekly, along with weekly and monthly magazines.  Movies became popular, but it was the talkies that really damaged reading time.  People could sometimes attend a different movie everyday.
> 
> Has anyone here besides me read any of the prewar pulps or the older dime novels?  Many adults today would have trouble with the vocabulary.



Even in the 50's we had two daily newspapers; the morning edition and the evening edition.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 30, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Even in the 50's we had two daily newspapers; the morning edition and the evening edition.



Those were the days...<sigh>


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 30, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Even in the 50's we had two daily newspapers; the morning edition and the evening edition.



Yes we did! Even in the 60s and 70s for us. San Francisco Chronicle in the morning and San Francisco Examiner in the afternoon. I had totally forgotten that!

We don`t subscribe to our local paper anymore because they won`t deliver it up to our house. It`s delivered about half a mile away where the mailboxes are. I know the paper would seldom be there if we subscribed to it. But our grandson is having a stellar football season and the photographers have taken a real liking to him,so he has several pics and articles written about him every week. So every Tuesday and Wednesday I go down to the Record Bee and buy several copies. Sad to see how "skinny" the paper has become in the 25 years we`ve lived here. Hardly anything to it anymore  In fact,an online friend just yesterday purchased her local newspaper-she has worked there for about a year. I congratulated her but yikes,I hope she isn`t making a mistake. It`s a very,very small town in Kansas.


----------

